
Shake window to minimize all other windows - jdnordy
https://www.lifewire.com/what-is-aero-shake-3506983
======
jdnordy
Did anyone actually know about this? I discovered it because it kept happening
to me by accident when I would be moving a window. Still don't know if this is
a desirable feature or not...

~~~
ffpip
Its a pretty common shortcut.

You can also use the Windows key+1 to open the first item on your taskbar.
Windows key+2 for the second item and so on.

~~~
smabie
What does shaking a window have to do with Windows key shortcuts?

